# Sharp KVH Mill



## catmechanic47 (Jan 21, 2015)

I am looking at a Sharp vert/horz combo mill. I haven't been able to find much info on these machines. Price is 1000 with no tooling or vice. All functions apear to work. I will also need to get something for a phase converter. Any guidance would be welcomed.


----------



## SECambern215 (Nov 8, 2022)

catmechanic47 said:


> I am looking at a Sharp vert/horz combo mill. I haven't been able to find much info on these machines. Price is 1000 with no tooling or vice. All functions apear to work. I will also need to get something for a phase converter. Any guidance would be welcomed.


I just got a Sharp KVH home from the auction last week. Any tips or tricks you've learned in the last few years would be appreciated.


----------

